# What breed is she?



## Southdown (Jan 27, 2012)

We have no idea what breed of sheep (or mutt) she is?  Any ideas?  This is an older picture of when we first bought her and she was not sheared.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like a Border Leicester cross.


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 27, 2012)

Could she be a Suffolk/Border Leicester cross?   She's a very pretty ewe....


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

I do see a Suffolk face on her. But I see what looks to be a Southdown (looks like a Babydoll?) behind her, so I'm not sure she's crossed with Suffolk.


----------



## Southdown (Jan 27, 2012)

Our babydoll ram is standing behind her.  I know nothing of her history.  She came as a "package deal" with some purebred babydolls we started with.  We ended up liking her and now we still have her!  I do agree that she looks like a suffolk, but I can see maybe a little of the border too.  She's taller than the borders I think.  She has a feisty, more hyper, personality compared with our babydolls.  She is unique.  But I like my babydolls the best.  Her name is Bocefus.  We gave her a funny name because of her personality.


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not sure....but wouldn't the Southdown/Baby Doll cross give her (some) face and/or leg wool?    Just wondering......  I'm so used to my breed with the clean face and legs.....I guess I'm attracted to that....but I do like ALL sheep breeds and crosses.   ,,,,and sheep girl.....your Southdowns and your cross ewe are just wonderful....like teddy bears.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2012)

I definitely think her head looks like Suffolk, but all of the "black" Suffolks I've seen tend to be more "blue".  Most of those are club lambs though, so who knows if they fade to that lovely chocolate color.  I think if she were crossed with any type of Southdown she wouldn't have that clean face or legs.  Possibly a BL cross, but her ears and nose don't show much of that.  Who knows what she is, but I like her!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Yah, the face (mainly ears) don't look like a BL to me. But the frame size and general appearance, however, do.

RustyDHart - thanks! I love my sheepies  I think they're so adorable. But I do love your Scottish Blackfaces too  I love clean legs and faces.


----------



## Edenn Ranch (Jan 28, 2012)

She looks like quite a few of the Suffolk Hampshire cross ewes we used to run here for 4-H market project lambs. We have bred registered southdowns (not baby dolls, though) to these ewes and the offspring look like Hampshire speckled lambs. Not a lot of leg wool, but some, and the black on the legs and heads speckles as it changes to the white on the bodies. The best butcher lambs we ever bred, too. She looks like a nice ewe, I would definitely breed her to your baby doll ram...they make superior freezer lambs!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like my black suffolk ewe,


----------



## Southdown (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, it really does look like her!  Mine has a little more wool on the belly, but we weren't that good at shearing that area.  I think I'm convinced.


----------

